# Error - Preview not editable on full res photos?



## paddycochrane (Dec 14, 2017)

Mobile Operating System: iOS
Desktop Operating System: WIN 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): latest version of LRm.

Hi all,

Would like to know if anyone is having this same issue:

I take a bunch of photos on my camera (Sony A7r2) and import them directly over WiFi to my iPhone/iPad Photos app in their full/original resolution (jpg extra-fine).

From there I Import them into lightroom CC mobile and create an album which immediately starts to upload them to the cloud, but due to my poor internet connection takes a while :(

Once the upload to the cloud has been completed and I want to start editing the photos, however each time I click on a new in the series photo it starts to re-download the “original” version from the cloud. (Again very slowly)._/.2//

This is infuriating - apart from the time it takes and the wasted bandwidth it uses, the original Photos are on already my iOS device and were uploaded to the cloud only moments earlier. Why do I need to re-download them?!?

Further more isn’t lightroom now using smart previews in order to make editing quicker and more efficient and avoid having to download original photos?

Even worse, despite having imported the original photos from my iOS device to Lightroom, if I’m without internet access, I’m completely unable to edit the photos as it says “preview - not editable”. The only way to edit the photos when offline seems to be to download the photos to the device for “offline editing”, however what’s the point of this if the photos are already on the devices in full Resolution.

Please tell me I’m missing something.

Many thanks,

P.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2017)

I do not use LrM for originals, but I believe that LrM offloads the originals to the cloud. In order to save space on your device, the originals are not kept on that device. That's why they (or smart previews) are downloaded again when you want to edit them offline. You can set in the preferences (tap on the Lr icon, then choose 'Cloud storage & sync') that only smart previews are downloaded.


----------

